
U​​S mulls direct ground raids in fight against Isis in Syria and Iraq - cryoshon
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/oct/27/us-air-strikes-ground-raids-syria-iraq-isis-islamic-state
======
cryoshon
And so, the cycle of re-escalation in our infinite war has begun anew.

First it'll just be more special infantry raids and bombings, then the ground
troops will need close air support, so we'll send that, then they'll need more
logistic capacity in-country to repair the choppers, so that'll go-- along
with a larger ground force to protect the choppers, which needs certain other
provisions, etc. Five years later we'll call it a quagmire and de-escalate
again for a few years. We're already a few steps down that spiral, again.

~~~
transfire
Unfortunately that sound about right. I knew it when Obama announced his
strategy with the oft propagandized "it's going to take time".

------
transfire
Better late than never, I suppose, but I have my doubts that they will go far
enough to put an end to ISIS altogether.

